# Agró



## mixina

Bon dia a tothom!

Algú em sap dir que es un "agró"?
"en un estany hi havia un agró acostumat a pescar molt..."
 
Merci.


----------



## Namarne

Bon dia. 
Jo no ho coneixia, però mira: 


> *agró *
> _1 _m. [ZOO] Ocell de la família dels ardeids.
> _2 _ [ZOO]  _agró blanc_ Ocell de la família dels ardeids, d’uns 90 centímetres d’alçada, de plomatge blanquíssim (_Egretta alba_).
> _3 _ [ZOO]  _agró roig_ Ocell de la família dels ardeids, d’uns 80 centímetres d’alçada, de plomatge gris i rogenc (_Ardea purpurea_).
> 
> DIEC2 - Institut d'Estudis Catalans


----------



## mixina

Mil gràcies.


----------



## ryba

Bon dia i bona hora! 

El nostre company Agró i el seu avatar m'han inspirat a fer una mica de recerca.

Als Països Catalans n'hi ha almenys tres espècies, les dues primeres  les conec molt bé del meu país:

agró blanc (_Ardea alba_)

bernat pescaire (_Ardea cinerea_): «El *bernat pescaire*, *agró blau* a les Balears i *bernat pescaire* o *garsa* al País Valencià (_Ardea cinerea_) (…) Al País Valencià també s'anomena *agró blau*.»

agró roig (_Ardea purpurea_)


----------



## mixina

Gràcies Ryba,

La veritat es tota una recerca.
Una molt bona i detallada informació.

Preciós. Gràcies.


----------



## Agró

Ciutadans de WR! 
Ja sóc aquí!

Mireu la meva foto i veureu un *agró navarrès* (_Ardea navarrensis_).

Una forta abracadabra a tothom!


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Agró said:


> Ciutadans de WR!
> Ja sóc aquí!
> 
> Mireu la meva foto i veureu un *agró navarrès* (_Ardea navarrensis_).
> 
> Una forta abracadabra a tothom!


 
Ah, molt de gust!


----------



## ManPaisa

Agró said:


> Ciutadans de WR!
> Ja sóc aquí!
> 
> Mireu la meva foto i veureu un *agró navarrès* (_Ardea navarrensis_).
> 
> Una forta abracadabra a tothom!




Jajaja.  Siempre pensé que _Agró _se refería a un agricultor. Había visto la foto del ave, pero no había hecho la conexión.

Luces gallardo, Agró.


----------

